# 2010 Dodge Challenger SRT-8 SQL build. Custom Trunk.



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

This is one of the Philadelphia Eagles players cars. 

I'll try to get some more pre-assembly pics up too, but here is the current state of the car. The amp rack is not quite finished yet, and the trunk is missing some grills for the vent, but it's coming together nicely. 

The equipment is:


Factory Chrysler Nav screen feeding a Rockford 360.2

JL amps: HD600/4 for the front and rear speakers passively crossed over.
(QTY2) HD750/1 for the subwoofers.


JL Subs: (Qty 2) JL 13W6v2 in a custom built plexi box

Focal 165KRX2 6.5" components up front. I'll get some pictures when the front of the car is reassembled. 

Focal 165VR's in the rear. Not much to see.

Tuned using XTZ and the Rockford 360. 

Copious use of grey suede and red mirrored plexiglass as well as carbon fiber. 

Finished amp rack pics to follow...


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hard to see, but there's edge lit plexi. Ton's of red LED strips went in. If you compare the pictures above, you can tell their lit. I'll try to get some pics in the dark.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

sexy


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice! Yes please take pictures in the dark.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

The car itself. 


Sorry I wasn't able to get any shot's in the dark...


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wheels are too large for my taste, but that's a sweet ride. Great job on the install as well.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

quality of work looks to be top notch. What player is it ?


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Love the install! I was kind of dissapointed with those cars though. My buddy has the SRT8 and when he started it I was expecting this super deep loud but subtle tone.....Lacked it majorly. But car makes up for it with some very good pick up. Not the best ride ever though.


----------



## southside connections (Dec 9, 2009)

pretty sweet build i must admit


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice install...


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful job, beautiful car....wheels a little too large. Tires look like rubber bands but pretty nice setup overall.

Execllent quality/craftsmanship on the install...


Jeremy


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

I was thinking about ordering one of these. How much room is in the kicks? Guesstimate from door jam to firewall?

Was thinking of renting one for a day and taking it apart to see what options there are LOL


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Don't laugh, i travel a lot for work and every rental I get into gets checked out


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

Probably want to blot out the license plate number...don't want someone running his plate and paying him a visit.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

SSSnake said:


> Don't laugh, i travel a lot for work and every rental I get into gets checked out


True audiophile.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lit up pictures...


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Tuned using XTZ and the Rockford 360.


forgive my ignorance but what is XTZ?


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I know whose car it is. Good deal!


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

OSN said:


> I'm pretty sure I know whose car it is. Good deal!


same here but i assumed it was not mentioned for a reason...


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Right- which is why they have not been named.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> Love the install! I was kind of dissapointed with those cars though. My buddy has the SRT8 and when he started it I was expecting this super deep loud but subtle tone.....Lacked it majorly. But car makes up for it with some very good pick up. Not the best ride ever though.


Hence the borla exhause we installed on it. Sounds much better now!



jel847 said:


> forgive my ignorance but what is XTZ?


XTZ | Software • Room Analyzer



OSN said:


> I'm pretty sure I know whose car it is. Good deal!


Yeah, it's not hidden that well, but I don't think it's that big of a deal. 


As to the wheel comments, I'd have done 22" at the most, and probably more like a 20" with some sticky rubber on the back myself, but this is the look he was going for.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Hence the borla exhause we installed on it. Sounds much better now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't figure out who it was at first but then the initials gave it away... the other half of the Eagles Payroll Robbing Duo!!!

The install look good... I'm probably gonna be coming to see you guys this Spring. Also if you have any, post up some more pics of other jobs!!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Can you take some pictures with the car in front of Pat's Steaks?


----------



## nookbom (Dec 12, 2009)

awesome job!!!


----------



## dxdenis02 (Apr 7, 2009)

i'd like to see how you mounted the focals up front please


----------



## mixoplix (Oct 16, 2009)

That is some clean work on an awesome car! Good job!


----------



## moneypit23 (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks nice, but how do you get any bass in the car with the subs blocked off like that in the trunk?


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

niceguy said:


> Beautiful job, beautiful car....wheels a little too large. Tires look like rubber bands but pretty nice setup overall.
> 
> Execllent quality/craftsmanship on the install...
> 
> ...


I would've gone a little more "classic" on the wheels, too. Great install, though.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

moneypit23 said:


> Looks nice, but how do you get any bass in the car with the subs blocked off like that in the trunk?


I thought I mentioned the teardrop shaped vents. If not, you can easily see them in the pics.


----------



## FSUnoles (Apr 29, 2007)

cool, very similar to my equiptment


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

The Challenger is the only recreation muscle car that really works for me. Very cool!


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

I dont understand why you have the subs facing the rear of the car in the trunk. Wouldn't you get more bass response if the subs were where the amps are mounted. Seems like SQL, kind of went out the door for more of a fo' sho' vehicle.

Also is that a tweeter on the rear deck mounting in an angle cup pionting at the glass.

Just my opinion, I like the install, but I would have had the subs in a sealed baffle toward the cabin, and the amps facing the truck for that sho' style.

Jason


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

piston said:


> I dont understand why you have the subs facing the rear of the car in the trunk. Wouldn't you get more bass response if the subs were where the amps are mounted. Seems like SQL, kind of went out the door for more of a fo' sho' vehicle.
> 
> Also is that a tweeter on the rear deck mounting in an angle cup pionting at the glass.
> 
> ...


I'm curious to hear the reasoning behind this. Sub positioning seems to be different from vehicle to vehicle. Bass is omni-directional, and being that there is some venting between the trunk and the inside of the car, i'm not sure why you feel the subs would only have good sq if they were facing inside the car. My experience has shown me that more often than not, the opposite is true. Rear facing the sub has a similar effect to placing a home sub in the corner. 

The tweeter cup is not facing the glass btw. Also, the rears were knocked down in output quite a bit. From the drivers seat, I couldn't hear them. From the rear seat, i could.


----------

